# Travelling by Fastcat to France



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

What sort of ride can you expect given reasonable weather?

My son and family are going to Brittany from Poole to St Malo on the Condor. The DIL is somewhat apprehensive about the journey and I wondered if anyone has experience of the trip so that I can reassure her or otherwise


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

Hello,

Even in reasonable weather, FatsCats can be a bit choppy.

Just hope you don't get a swell or bad storm!

Trev


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Went on the new LD Lines 'wave-piercing' SuperCat from Dover to Boulogne and back in July.

FANTASTIC!!

Bit of a swell on the way back, but you would not know it. The beast just ploughed away at 50 mph and the ride was smooth and 'lurch-free'. Standing out on the deck at the back and watching the huge plumes of spray was an exhilarating experience - although it did get a bit moist on a couple of occasions.

Perhaps the best bit was leaving a couple of Navy fast patrol boats standing - but then maybe they were not trying that hard.

Philip


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

They dont call it the "Vomit Comet" for nothing lol


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Newto said:


> They dont call it the "Vomit Comet" for nothing lol


Agree, we did Weymouth to St Malo, calling at Jersey, Guernsey and vomit central 

My other half feed the fish for most of the journey, I wouldn't rush to go on again... PS they park very tight as well!

w


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies  

They go on Sunday so I think I will say nothing when they call tonight 8O 8) :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats it ferry for me

daVE P


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I used the Hoverspeed one to Belgium twice, the cat to Jersey once and Speedferries loads of times, once was in a terrific thunderstorm and I made it OK - I haven't on ferries though.

If you think you'll be sick, the only way to be sure you won't be is Eurotunnel.

Some can't take the faster pitching of the cat, others can't take the slow roll of the ferry - you'll know which you are after (well during) the trip.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

The new LD Lines Cat is very spacious. We were not packed in at all tightly. But then I think it is much larger than others - my only other Cat experience was Speedferries, and that was like a paddle boat by comparison - dreadful. This new one takes 38 tonne artics - quite a few of them - so motorhomes get put on the big lower deck with the trucks whilst cars are up on the higher levels. It was no more squashed than a normal ferry.

But don't all rush to use it - I wouldn't want it to be over-subscribed when I am making a booking!

Philip

p.s. Echoing the next post, I just love the swell of the sea. That hour on the ship is part of the holiday - a sense of starting the adventure. I too think many people talk themselves into feeling unwell - I remember my brother doing it years ago. I'm not saying sea-sickness is not a real misery for some people, Horatio Nelson was one such, but 'mind over matter' is a powerful antidote for the 'slightly queasy'.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sailing*

Hello Again,

To be Honest, I just do not see what all the fuss is about. Ferries and Cats are great, super way to travel. Our Kids used to love ferries when they were younger, still do.

A lot of sea sickness is in the mind, people talk or drink themselves into the idea of being sick.

I would much rather be on any ferry than ordered and bullied about by Rude and arrogant Airline staff who treat you like Sh1t. Like they are doing you some kind of favor, often forgetting who the customer is. The person going on holiday or traveling, keeping them in a Job.

If they are worried about it, tell them to stand at the back of the boat (Or Vessel) and look where they came from!

Trev


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

:wink: I have only been from Jersey to St Malo on Condor, it had a strange aroma is all I will say!


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We ve also been on the LD lines Boulogne Dover - superb, clean fast spacious and on time, look and weep P&O 7 seafrance


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I've used Condor Ferries several times on the Poole - St Malo crossing, because they were a lot cheaper than Brittany Ferries. In 2005 the crossing I booked was cancelled by Condor at the last minute due to technical reasons and I was transferred to the conventional ferry to Cherbourg, which is a big detour if you are going to Rennes! It seems these fast Cats are less mechanically reliable than conventional ferries.

Our last Condor crossing (in April 2007) took place in a gale, with very rough seas, and we were both so ill for 5 hours until we reached calmer seas near Guernsey, we vowed never to cross the Channel again in one of those fast Catamarans. It was so bad the duty free shop had to be closed during the crossing because the bottles of booze were literally crashing off the shelves. We have either paid the extra for Brittany Ferries' BIG and stabilised ships, or used the Chunnel. 

SD


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've been on Speedferries fast cat twice and Condor fast cat twice. Excellent every time. Must lead a charmed life.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*InCat*

Hi

From my experience, the Incat twin hulled vessels are very stable in all weathers. I even enjoyed numerous crossings from Fleetwood to Douglas on "SeaCat Isle of Man", Incat 26. The Isle of Man Steam Packet Company has recently acquired Incat 50 - believe me, if the vessels can stand the test of the Irish Sea, the are good for owt.

No problems what so ever. Enjoy.

The Condor Vitesse - Incat 44 - and Condor Express - Incat 46 are both 86 metre cats whilst the Condor 10 is a tad smaller at 74 metres.

Russell


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

We've used Condor from St Malo to Poole (via Guernsey) for the last 2 years . Personally I've had no problem, but last year others on board felt queasy when the going got "lively".

The stretch from France to Guernsey always seems rougher than in the open channel . We've been blessed both years by a southerly wind and favourable tide and made up time after late starts from St Malo.

I agree the ride in high seas can be described as "twitchy" rather than the "wallowing" experience of a ferry.

AND we've always been first off in Poole !!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

They are on the Condor Vitesse and its full. They sailed an hour late at 14:55. 

So far so good, they are enjoying it at the moment


----------



## 127334 (Aug 26, 2009)

We have always done the Condor with our van - its the quickest and cheapest. On a good day its great - if you want to be away from the 'kids' book a seat, and on a bad day ....just take the tablets - at least you know its not going to be for very long. Have fun.


----------

